# Whoop whoop!



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We have a training psychology section :bounce:

I'll be honest, I didn't really enjoy sports psychology in my studies but since getting older I aprpeciate it more so will be interested to see what people share


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a great believer in this.

I do all my workouts mentally before I get close to doing them physically.

I'm not sure it is an ability you can learn from others though.

We'll see


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm a great believer in this.
> 
> I do all my workouts mentally before I get close to doing them physically.
> 
> ...


You never know...some people have little tricks to motivate themselves or meet or even beat their goals that may benefit others  A better undersanding of why some people lose motivation may also help.

I know I have my own little tricks at the moment but also have days where I put exercise off...which does me no good!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Subbed to this one.

I think mental health is one of the more important things in life.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm a great believer in this.
> 
> I do all my workouts mentally before I get close to doing them physically.
> 
> ...


Agreed however hopefully reading other peoples tricks/experiences will light that spark within us to allow us to motivate ourselves especially when the sh1t hits the fan. I find life should be lived inwards sort yourself out on the inside and the outside will take care of itself to an extent. To many people (myself included for awhile) try fill/ignore their inner turmoil with fancy cars/holidays/gadgets/the latest thang and when the novalty wears off their still left empty inside.

Wish I could word the above better it sounds so preachy and matter of factly. The above is what Ive experienced Im 31 now and looking back I can say with hindsight that ive spent alot of my 20's doing internal work, im not at a stage where I feel I can now put the final piece of the jigsaw puzzle in place and make myself complete. Then it'll be a case of spending the rest of my life fine tuning this core  and become Buddah...... nah content and happy will be fine lol.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

just finishing my last assignment for sports psychology in college as i read this, i feckin hate it !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No disrespect to any psychologists, but I've worked with a few over the years and many, especially the younger ones, seem to have 100% faith in textbook examples rather than practical lifetime knowledge.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> No disrespect to any psychologists, but I've worked with a few over the years and many, especially the younger ones, seem to have 100% faith in textbook examples rather than practical lifetime knowledge.


I guess that has more to do with each person's real life experiences as opposed to what they've read; as with anyone.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Katy said:


> I guess that has more to do with each person's real life experiences as opposed to what they've read; as with anyone.


Of course. The psychologists I have encountered don't seem to put much emphasis on real life experience however lol....


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I trust it's gonna be called my aptly named idea...

Motivation Station???


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Psychology is where a lot of people end up self limiting their progress I think... not just in respect of motivation and consistency, but also through attitude to information and the options available to them - often people have an ideological idea of which training methods and diet types will and won't work, and so refuse to look at other ways to do things... many times I think people miss out on optimising their approach for this very reason.

Is great we now have a section for this... will be very useful to some people am sure.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Of course. The psychologists I have encountered don't seem to put much emphasis on real life experience however lol....


Mmm, I've met a few people who are fixed on theory and define everything within those constraints, which I think can be fine in the academic field, but when it comes to practising it, a more flexible appraoch is better IMO. But different branches of the field require differnt skills. For furthering a degree, the majoirty of courses won't accept you unless you have pracitcal experience - book smart isn't enough.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Psychology is where a lot of people end up self limiting their progress I think... not just in respect of motivation and consistency, but also through attitude to information and the options available to them - often people have an ideological idea of which training methods and diet types will and won't work, and so refuse to look at other ways to do things... many times I think people miss out on optimising their approach for this very reason.
> 
> Is great we now have a section for this... will be very useful to some people am sure.


True, this sounds so hippyish and black and white but really we should all just try BE, by that I mean going with the flow if that means you've over eaten,missed a workout or whatever then so be it, dont stress just adapt and move on to the next day. Your body may still get into peak shape or medium shape or no shape but one things for sure your mental "body" will be in far better condition than it would if we continually stressed over every detail.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Psychology is where a lot of people end up self limiting their progress I think... not just in respect of motivation and consistency, but also through attitude to information and the options available to them - often people have an ideological idea of which training methods and diet types will and won't work, and so refuse to look at other ways to do things... many times I think people miss out on optimising their approach for this very reason.
> 
> Is great we now have a section for this... will be very useful to some people am sure.


Absolutely. An open mind has a lot to offer


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Could we rename it "when I'm back on the tren"


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

phoenix1980 said:


> True, this sounds so hippyish and black and white but really we should all just try BE, by that I mean going with the flow if that means you've over eaten,missed a workout or whatever then so be it, dont stress just adapt and move on to the next day. Your body may still get into peak shape or medium shape or no shape but one things for sure your mental "body" will be in far better condition than it would if we continually stressed over every detail.


Totally, that's very much my attitude too (you are talking to a taoist here, lol)... but some people set themselves up to do things in ways that really don't work that well for them, but for whatever reason convince themselves their approach is perfect for their goal... and end up fighting the flow so unnecessarily all the way.

Even if the goal is serious competition and livelihood is based upon success it helps to remember that the whole point of doing any of it is to increase personal health and happiness... if achieving the goal causes too much misery along the way then even the reward of success doesn't really make up for it.

Perhaps not in line with sports psychology or the goals of those on a mostly bodybuilding forum, but a general point perhaps is that the best thing of all maybe is not to strive desperately to look awesome, but a far better goal is to simply find internal happiness with however you look, and to merely do what you need to respect your body and keep it healthy.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ Very nice post,repped, far better worded than I a few posts back. I think generally if your innerself is taken care of the generally you will excel in whatever area you find yourself in. Excelling doesnt necessarily mean coming first there are many levels of "winning"

One of my favourite quotes or questions asked is "Where does a tree's strength come from?" answer most reply is its size/wood/weight or a mixture of that lot, the real answer is its flexability its ability to bend in the wind even the strongest of winds.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

phoenix1980 said:


> ^^ Very nice post,repped, far better worded than I a few posts back. I think generally if your innerself is taken care of the generally you will excel in whatever area you find yourself in. Excelling doesnt necessarily mean coming first there are many levels of "winning"
> 
> One of my favourite quotes or questions asked is "Where does a tree's strength come from?" answer most reply is its size/wood/weight or a mixture of that lot, the real answer is its flexability its ability to bend in the wind even the strongest of winds.


I agree, and even where someone attains accolades, wealth and trophies, often the most valuable things gained are small subtle psychological and 'spiritual' lessons along the way.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

And when you take your eye off the ball you fail too see the little victories small as they maybe they can pack the biggest punch


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Amen brother Dtlv! More eloquently put than I could muster but pretty much sums up my way of thinking. We should not be afraid to move our goals to improve our happiness.



Dtlv74 said:


> Totally, that's very much my attitude too (you are talking to a taoist here, lol)... but some people set themselves up to do things in ways that really don't work that well for them, but for whatever reason convince themselves their approach is perfect for their goal... and end up fighting the flow so unnecessarily all the way.
> 
> Even if the goal is serious competition and livelihood is based upon success it helps to remember that the whole point of doing any of it is to increase personal health and happiness... if achieving the goal causes too much misery along the way then even the reward of success doesn't really make up for it.
> 
> Perhaps not in line with sports psychology or the goals of those on a mostly bodybuilding forum, but a general point perhaps is that the best thing of all maybe is not to strive desperately to look awesome, but a far better goal is to simply find internal happiness with however you look, and to merely do what you need to respect your body and keep it healthy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

phoenix1980 said:


> Agreed however hopefully reading other peoples tricks/experiences will light that spark within us to allow us to motivate ourselves especially when the sh1t hits the fan. I find life should be lived inwards sort yourself out on the inside and the outside will take care of itself to an extent. To many people (myself included for awhile) try fill/ignore their inner turmoil with fancy cars/holidays/gadgets/the latest thang and when the novalty wears off their still left empty inside.
> 
> Wish I could word the above better it sounds so preachy and matter of factly. The above is what Ive experienced Im 31 now and looking back I can say with hindsight that ive spent alot of my 20's doing internal work, im not at a stage where I feel I can now put the final piece of the jigsaw puzzle in place and make myself complete. Then it'll be a case of spending the rest of my life fine tuning this core  and become Buddah...... nah content and happy will be fine lol.


I am very much like this.

For the first 37 years of my life I was just there to have fun, not rhyme nor reason, just a sort of chaotic, UN-focused anything goes.

Last 15 years looking inside makes the outward perspective so much different and makes way more sense.



Dtlv74 said:


> Psychology is where a lot of people end up self limiting their progress I think... not just in respect of motivation and consistency, but also through attitude to information and the options available to them - often people have an ideological idea of which training methods and diet types will and won't work, and so refuse to look at other ways to do things... many times I think people miss out on optimising their approach for this very reason.
> 
> Is great we now have a section for this... will be very useful to some people am sure.


Nice post.



Katy said:


> Absolutely. An open mind has a lot to offer


I agree, but an open mind has the most to offer, problem is many people's ego wont let them have an open mind.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

its avery usefull tool


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

My wife has just had it confirmed that she passed her Psychology degree with a 2-1 which is great seeing she had our 3rd child in feb bang in the middle of her writing her dissertation and exam revision.......she has opened my eyes to studies and how to read and learn from them......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a great idea. And well done mrs. Scarb!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> My wife has just had it confirmed that she passed her Psychology degree with a 2-1 which is great seeing she had our 3rd child in feb bang in the middle of her writing her dissertation and exam revision.......she has opened my eyes to studies and how to read and learn from them......


Ah that's fantasctic news. Congrats to your wife!!  And amazing considering she was having a baby!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Katy said:


> Ah that's fantasctic news. Congrats to your wife!!  And amazing considering she was having a baby!


cheers Katy she is over the moon, i am really proud of her knowing how much she put into it all especially having baby Joe and me being away working most weeks and prepping for a show....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well done  she planning on post grad?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> cheers Katy she is over the moon, i am really proud of her knowing how much she put into it all especially having baby Joe and me being away working most weeks and prepping for a show....


Did she do it part-time? How did she manage that with pregnancy, birth and then looking after a child?!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shady45 said:


> Well done  she planning on post grad?


she was but with Baby Joe she cannot at the moment, she is taking a year out then doing her teacher training to teach it to post 16yr olds at college (she was offered a job to lecture at the college she did her access course before she started Uni)



Katy said:


> Did she do it part-time? How did she manage that with pregnancy, birth and then looking after a child?!


no full time, she worked all the way up to the day she gave birth then had a week off after he C-section then she studied when she could when Joe was asleep or when i was free to look after him, she completed 2 big essays in her first term last year (they have the option to split them pre and post Christmas) as she knew it would be hard to do them on top of the dissertation and revision, but she did not go into Uni after Joe was born apart from the times she had to put into her dissertation.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> she was but with Baby Joe she cannot at the moment, she is taking a year out then doing her teacher training to teach it to post 16yr olds at college (she was offered a job to lecture at the college she did her access course before she started Uni)
> 
> no full time, she worked all the way up to the day she gave birth then had a week off after he C-section then she studied when she could when Joe was asleep or when i was free to look after him, she completed 2 big essays in her first term last year (they have the option to split them pre and post Christmas) as she knew it would be hard to do them on top of the dissertation and revision, but she did not go into Uni after Joe was born apart from the times she had to put into her dissertation.


Bloody hell! She sounds like a bloody tough person! 2-1 well deserved! Probably a first actually!!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

well done mrs carb, good luck for the future and now relax and enjoy the fruits of your labour

best wishes

Kaza


----------

